# St. Peters Hospital mortuary, Chertsey May '10



## mr_bones (May 16, 2010)

This was a totally impromptu trip, Earlier in the day I had received a message from 'Lost' saying he was on the outskirts of London and would I Like to meet up for a small explore before him and the group moved onto their next big site.

Despite being slightly morbid, we chose St. peters hospital mortuary because it was en route for the group and not far for me to travel, and despite being quite small was an interesting little explore.

The tiny outbuilding, tucked away in a remote corner of the hospital grounds was in quite good condition, and eerily the power was still on. A short, sharp bleep was emitted from the disabled alarm every couple of minutes and even the phone was still live.

Pictures aren't very good, but only actually took 9!

Visited with Lost, Skin, Dazzababes, Cuban B and Lula - good to meet you all briefly.


----------



## lost (May 16, 2010)

Your photos came out well, mine are utterly dire so I won't tag any on to this thread.

Some pikey explorers have been in there and nicked one of the slabs, even smashing a window panel through to extract it. It looked like they tried to attack one of the side doors first.


----------



## chelle (May 16, 2010)

*st peters*

I loved it here when i went with Stu........i think deep down everyone has a morbid fasination with death..........i have been on 3 explores with Stu & gotta work out where to go next


----------



## klempner69 (May 16, 2010)

It does look eeire in the low light..sad to see a slab missing.I wonder just who had that away?Good pics there Mr B.


----------



## King Al (May 16, 2010)

Nice one MB, I like the big fridge, shame about the missing slab


----------



## mc_nebula (May 16, 2010)

Nice shots. Now, I wonder who took the slab?


----------



## klempner69 (May 17, 2010)

chelle said:


> I loved it here when i went with Stu........i think deep down everyone has a morbid fasination with death..........i have been on 3 explores with Stu & gotta work out where to go next



I know a place with lots of big blue pipes that may interest you!


----------



## chelle (May 17, 2010)

*st peters*

You know better than to think i wanna see those blue pipes


----------

